# [Solucionado] No funciona NINGUN gestor de red.

## DaRkaHT

Buenass señoress, a ver si podeis ayudarme con este problema que ya me trae loco...y es que no me funcionan los gestores de red... probé con networkmanager, luego con wicd y tampoco... lo mismo..., el problema consiste en que escanea redes, pero no conecta a ninguna, ni siquiera a la cableada... intenta conectar pero finalmente, no conecta. A alguien le ha pasado? un saludoooooo.Last edited by DaRkaHT on Tue Dec 20, 2011 5:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## agdg

¿Puedes conectarte manualmente (usando la consola)?

```
ip link set eth0 down

ip link set eth0 up

ip addr add 192.168.1.20/24 dev eth0

ip addr add 192.168.1.20/24 dev eth0

ip route replace 192.168.1.1 dev eth0

echo nameserver 8.8.8.8 >> /etc/resolv.conf

echo nameserver 8.8.4.4 >> /etc/resolv.conf 

ping google.com
```

----------

## lexming

Para el inalambico, primero prueba que existe la interfaz del wifi activa y que el driver está activo.

Como root ejecuta:

```
# iwconfig
```

Deberías ver un wlan0 o wlan1 o derivados.  Si no existe significa que no hay driver para tu tarjeta wifi. En caso que exista prueba con 

```
# iwlist wlan0 scanning
```

Esto debería resultar en una lista de redes disponibles. Si funciona entonces el problema está en netwrokmanager o wicd. Si no funciona es que tu instalación no tiene soporte para el wifi.

Saludos.

----------

## DaRkaHT

Veamos... la red cableada, por dhcp conecta estupendamente. La interfaz inalambrica tambien funciona correctamente, iwlist también escanea a la perfeccion... los gestores de red también escanean perfectamente, el problema esta en que no conectan a ninguna red, ni siquiera a la cableada...

----------

## agdg

 *DaRkaHT wrote:*   

> Veamos... la red cableada, por dhcp conecta estupendamente. (...) el problema esta en que no conectan a ninguna red, ni siquiera a la cableada...

 

Un poco contradictorio. ¿La red cableada funciona o no? ¿Has probado configurar tu red desde la consola?

EDITO: Antes de intentar configurar tu red manualmente, desde la consola, cierra (o mata) cualquier gestor de conexiones que este activo (networkmanager, wicd...)

----------

## DaRkaHT

A ver señores, sin ningun gestor de red instalado, puedo conectar a la red cableada haciendo:

dhcpcd eth0

pero cuando instalo algun gestor, ya sea NetworkManager o Wicd, se muestran las redes disponibles pero no se puede conectar a ninguna...

----------

## agdg

Recuerdo que no hace mucho una persona tenía un problema similar al tuyo; no podía conectar usando gestores pero si manualmente desde la consola. No recuerdo como lo solucionó, pero si se que se debía a un componente que le faltaba lo que provocaba que ni networkmanager ni wicd funcionarán de forma correcta. Puedes buscar el hilo, para ver exactamente que es lo que hizo, pero...

Yo probaría a desinstalar cualquier gestor de conexiones, hacer un emerge -av --depclean, un revdep-rebuild y por último instalar un solo gestor de conexiones y volver hacer un revdep-rebuild.

----------

## gringo

si te funciona desde consola como root pero no como usuario a mi me huele a permisos, especialmente en el caso de networkmanager.

en que grupos está el usuario ? tienes instalado polkit ?

saluetes

----------

## DaRkaHT

De permisos tampoco va la cosa.... no funcionan ninguno ni como root ni como usuario... es como si el sistema no dejara que ningun gestor accediera a la red...

----------

## DaRkaHT

alguna idea...??

----------

## Latinvs

¿Si lanzas networkmanager o Wicd desde una consola e intentas conectar no te da ninguna información de l oque pasa?

No estoy muy puesto en ello porque no uso ningún gestor de conexiones, pero si detienes la red 

```
/etc/init.d/network stop
```

también

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0
```

 y todos los net.X que tengas en /etc/init.d salvo net.lo, [/code]y vuelves a ejecutar alguno de esos gestores, qué pasa?

También creo que podría ser de utilidad, más que nada por si algún usuario de gestores de estos lo ve, que pegases tu /etc/conf.d/network

----------

## DaRkaHT

No da mensajes de error por ninguna parte... no se ke puñetas puede ser... he aqui mi fichero network:

 *Quote:*   

> # Assign static IP addresses and run custom scripts per interface.
> 
> # Seperate commands with ;
> 
> # Prefix with ! to run a shell script.
> ...

 

----------

## JotaCE

mmmmm

que tiene el archivo 

/etc/conf.d/net ??

----------

## DaRkaHT

el fichero net tiene:

dns_domain_lo="DaRkOS"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

#config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

----------

## Latinvs

 *DaRkaHT wrote:*   

> el fichero net tiene:
> 
> dns_domain_lo="DaRkOS"
> 
> config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
> ...

 

Como decía más arriba yo conecto a la antigua usanza con un guión con ifconfig y wpa_supplicant, así que no sé mucho del tema y probablmentne vaya a decir una tontería, pero si usas networkmanager ¿no deberías tener todos los ficheros que van de la configuración de la red con todo comentado para que no se "peguen" con networkmanager?

Mi archivo network está como el tuyo, y mi net está así, claro que ya te digo que no uso gestores de red, pero por si te sirve de algo:

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

```

Con IP estática supongo que el problema persiste, no? Es por descartar "culpables"

Para terminar con mis sugerencias que probablemente sean erróneas, xD ¿IPtables está bien configurado, verdad?, quiero decir que ¿no estarás capando todo el tráfico y por eso aunque conecta la conexión no vale para nada?

----------

## DaRkaHT

No entiendo el tema ese de iptables... de todas formas no llega nunca a conectar... se lleva un rato intentandolo pero finalmente, no conecta... voy a comentar los ficheros, y a ver...

----------

## DaRkaHT

sigue iwal... :S ke mas ficheros puedes intervenirr??... He comentado todo el fichero /etc/conf.d/net y /etc/conf.d/network, también he configurado el fichero /etc/rc.conf con lo siguiente: 

INTERFACES=(eth0 wlan0)

eth0="dhcp"

wlan0="dhcp"

...cabe destacar ke al iniciar el equipo conectado a la red cableada, si conecta pero si desconecto, ya no vuelve a conectar... y a las wifi's, nunka a conectado...

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola DaRkaHT yo tenía un problema similar al tuyo (acabo de instalar gentoo exitosamente hace 3 semanas pero fui usuario de sabayon por 4 años), e incluso revise este hilo para ver si me funcionaba, no toque mayor configuración de ficheros, pero me opté por emerger wicd y me di cuenta que no buscaba ninguna red, nisiquiera reconocía mi tarjeta de red a pesar que estaba compilado el driver en el kernel, parecerá obvio pero haciendo un #rc-update me di cuenta que wicd estaba deshabilitado, así que lo habilité con:

```
#/etc/init.d/wicd start
```

comprobé que wicd funcionara correctamente y luego lo añadí a la configuración por defecto

```
# rc-update add /etc/init.d/wicd default
```

y ahora al hacer un #rc-update si aparece en ejecución.

Se que es algo trivial pero de pronto te ayuda o ayuda a alguien más y es lo poco que puedo contribuir, espero sirva.

----------

## DaRkaHT

Mi problema es diferente, a mi sí me reconoce la tarjeta estupendamente y es capaz de escanear redes, pero no conecta... también habilito correctamente wicd en rc-update... arrggg ke cosa mas rara.... ya os digo, es capaz de hacer todo e incluso intenta conectar, pero nada.... y al iniciar el equipo conectado a la red cableada, wicd muestra como está conectado.... pero al desconectarlo ya no puede volver a conectar, es rarísimo.... como si el sistema no dejara que wicd se hiciera cargo de la conexion.... :S

----------

## quilosaq

¿Has seguido este wiki en lo que dice sobre los archivos rc o rc.conf?

----------

## DaRkaHT

tampoco es eso  :Sad:  arrggg ke desesperacion...

----------

## DaRkaHT

alguien propone algo? jaja

----------

## quilosaq

¿Tienes instaladas las net-tools?

----------

## Latinvs

 *DaRkaHT wrote:*   

> No entiendo el tema ese de iptables... de todas formas no llega nunca a conectar... se lleva un rato intentandolo pero finalmente, no conecta... voy a comentar los ficheros, y a ver...

 

Iptables es el cortafuegos "standard" de Linux, per osi no sabes ni de qué va la cosa no creo que hayas estado trasteando con su configuración, así que supongo que el problema no tiene que ver con Iptables.

¿Si arrancas desde una USB de instalación la conexión funciona? Si sí quizá puedes comparar configuraciones y parámetros de ambos sistemas, el instalado en tu disco y el "live" de la USB.

----------

## DaRkaHT

net tools está instalado... y en los live funcionan, pero los ke e probado son basados en debian... y esto tiene mas pinta de ser del sistema ke de los propios gestores de red...:S

----------

## quilosaq

¿No tendrás pendiente alguna actualización de archivos de configuración? 

```
# etc-update
```

 ¿Que te devuelve 

```
# ifconfig -a
```

?

----------

## DaRkaHT

la salida de ifconfig es normal.... ahi va: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0      Link encapricharte  HWaddr 00:23:8b:fc:ae:61  
> 
>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

maldito momento en el que decidí iniciarme en gentoo... estoy jartiiito ya... un dato interesante es que al inicio del sistema, se lleva un rato intentando conectar por dhcp... y finalmente inicia gnome.... alguna idea?

----------

## esteban_conde

 *DaRkOS wrote:*   

> el fichero net tiene:
> 
> dns_domain_lo="DaRkOS"
> 
> config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
> ...

 

Se supone que wlan0 es la tarjeta inalambrica, si es así descomenta config_wlan0=("dhcp").

 *DaRkOS wrote:*   

> wlan0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:22:fb:8f:f7:60
> 
> inet addr:192.168.0.100 Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0 

 

Esto arriba parece que lo confirma.

Comprueba tambien que el enlace net.wlan0 exista en /etc/init.d/.

Para asegurarte de que la que trabaja es wlan0 haz: ifconfig eth0 down.

Para asegurarte de que ve al router haz ping a la direccion gateway (en la mayoria de los casos 192.168.0.1).

Revisa /etc/resolv.conf aunque con dhcp activado deberia limpiarse cada reinicio de la maquina, si sospechas que puede venir de ahi añade la linea "nameserver 192.168.0.1" sin las comillas al principio del archivo.

Si de esta forma lo solucionas y al reiniciar vuelves a tener problemas añade la siguiente linea routes_wlan0=( "default via 192.168.0.1" )  al archivo /etc/conf.d/net y ejecuta /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart.

En caso de que nada de lo que te comento de resultado sigue insistiendo por otros flancos como puede ser revisar USEs o reinstalar el networkmanager.

Para evitar interferencias deberias comentar eth0("dhcp") a no ser que lo tengas como gateway para otra subred en cuyo caso deberias replantearte la configuracion global.

 *Quote:*   

> maldito momento en el que decidí iniciarme en gentoo... estoy jartiiito ya... un dato interesante es que al inicio del sistema, se lleva un rato intentando conectar por dhcp... y finalmente inicia gnome.... alguna idea?

 

En cuanto a esto es el pataleo tipico de quien despues se sentirá orgulloso y aprovechará todas las ventajas de usar gentoo, si cuando se pone en espera intentando montar la interfaz por dhcp te cansas de mirar pulsa ctrl+c, a mi me da resultado aunque la red no se arregla al menos sigue la secuencia de arranque.

----------

## DaRkaHT

con la configuración de /etc/conf.d/net ya jugué bastante... comenté wlan0 para centrarme en eth0, pues tengo el mismo problema... y ya luego, seguir con wlan0...

el fichero resolv.conf está bien, tiene mis servidores dns y conectando por terminal, sale correctamente a internet...

las uses para wicd también están correctamente colocadas... y lo unico es que no tengo enlaces net.eth0, ni net.wlan0... puesto que hace algunos meses durante una instalación, ya no me dejaba crear este tipo de enlaces, y sin embargo la red funcionaba, lo cual me hizo pensar que udev tomó el control de las interfaces... será que wicd o networkmanager necesitan de estos enlaces? jeje si es asi... como añadirlosss en mi situacion actual? saludosss

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Tenemos el mismo problema, no es que no conecte sino que por alguna razon se desconecta a los pocos segundos, el net-tools ya se ha recompilado varias veces y en versiones diferentes, pero aun sigue igual todo, ni wifi ni cablada. Lo que si me he percatado es que hay un paquete que se recompila a cada rato con una actualizacion aunque no se modifique nada y es el dev-java/icedtea-7.2.0-r2 + ] dev-java/icedtea-web-1.1.4-r7 , por lo que me dan una mala espina esos dos, que ademas se chupan 8GB durante la compilacion y duran una eternidad para hacerlo.

Al reemerger estos dos paquetes funciona la red, pero una vez que apago el equipo adios conexiones.

----------

## DaRkaHT

Eleazar Anzola, tu consigues conectar por terminal? Yo creo que no me llega a conectar, y si lo hace, desconecta instantáneamente. Probare a reemerger esos paquetes que dices, a ver si consigo que funcione al menos una vez... saludos.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *DaRkaHT wrote:*   

> lo cual me hizo pensar que udev tomó el control de las interfaces... será que wicd o networkmanager necesitan de estos enlaces? jeje si es asi... como añadirlosss en mi situacion actual? saludosss

 

Crearlos no tiene ningun problema y ya que a tu tarjeta la reconoce como wlan0 crea el enlace  como root:

ln -sf /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0.

Luego prueba /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start descomentando previamente wlan0 en el archivo net, es cuestion de ir agotando opciones.

----------

## DaRkaHT

nada... con los enlaces sigue igual... :S

----------

## esteban_conde

[quote"DaRkaHT"]nada... con los enlaces sigue igual... :S[/quote]

¿Que dice el comando route?.

----------

## DaRkaHT

ahi va...

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel IP routing table
> 
> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
> 
> default         192.168.0.254   0.0.0.0         UG    304    0        0 wlan0
> ...

 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *direccion de route wrote:*   

> default 192.168.0.254 0.0.0.0 UG 304 0 0 wlan0 
> 
> 

 

Se me hace un poco extraño que te de la direccion última del rango, pero dentro del rango creo que está, no obstante haz la prueba entrando en el router poniendo esa direccion en el navegador, la prueba seria válida aunque no sepas la contraseña para entrar al router pues te la pedirá y esa será la señal de que efectivamente 192.168.0.254 es la direccion getaway, si no fuera cambiala con route add default gw 192.168.0.1 que es la direccion que se nos da a los usuarios caseros.

Suerte.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *DaRkaHT wrote:*   

> Eleazar Anzola, tu consigues conectar por terminal? Yo creo que no me llega a conectar, y si lo hace, desconecta instantáneamente. Probare a reemerger esos paquetes que dices, a ver si consigo que funcione al menos una vez... saludos.

  De conectar conecta pero en 3 'o 4 segundos la rechaza y me deja sin red otra vez.

----------

## DaRkaHT

esteban_conde, no hay ningún error, me gusta usar la última dirección como puerta de enlace en las redes que administro.

Eleazar Anzola, yo si consigo conectar por terminal sin ningun problema, el problema surge al usar gestores de red... saludoss.

----------

## quilosaq

 *DaRkaHT wrote:*   

> sigue iwal... :S ke mas ficheros puedes intervenirr??... He comentado todo el fichero /etc/conf.d/net y /etc/conf.d/network, también he configurado el fichero /etc/rc.conf con lo siguiente: 
> 
> INTERFACES=(eth0 wlan0)
> 
> eth0="dhcp"
> ...

 

Esta configuración es incorrecta.

No puedes conectar por 2 interfaces distintas al mismo gateway.

Elimina las referencias a wlan0 en rc.conf y comprueba que en /etc/conf.d/net no tienes nada configurado (o lo tienes todo comentado). Creo que /etc/conf.d/network no tendrá ningún efecto pero por si acaso dejalo todo comentado también.

----------

## esteban_conde

No se si se ha comentado en el hilo la configuracion de dhcp, lo comento porque dices que puedes conectar a mano sin problemas y pregunto ¿no puede ser que se hayan sobrescrito los archivos /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf y dhcpd.conf.

Tambien pudiera ser que al actualizar algunas cosas hayan cambiado, en mi caso tengo una knoppis instalada, con todo lo que traia (o casi todo) por defecto entre otras cosas el NetworkManager, pues bien como la direccion del router es 192.168.121.1 no me deja conectar al router hasta que no mato el NetworkManager y configuro la red a mano.

Aunque no fuese más que por ver que pasa yo cambiaria la ip del router a 192.168.0.1 ó 192.168.1.1 para ver que hacia el wicd o el NetworkManager, en caso de que funcionase de esa forma seria cuestion de toquetear los archivos de configuracion para dejarlo con la ip que tienes, en todo caso hacer que la red haga lo que tu quieres.

----------

## DaRkaHT

He comentado todo el archivo /etc/conf.d/net, y en rc.conf tengo:

interfaces="eth0 wlan0"

y todo sigue iwal...podría ser problema del nucleo? puedo tener algo desactivado...? pensé que podia ser algo de eso cuando trataba de instalar KVM, y me decía que no se podía obtener interfaz de red, hasta que leí que necesitaba activar en el nucleo:

Device Drivers --->

    [*] Network device support --->

            <M> Universal TUN/TAP device driver support

Networking support --->

    Networking options --->

        <*> 802.1d Ethernet Bridging

        <*> 802.1Q VLAN Support

pero no es esto... alguna sugerencia?

----------

## DaRkaHT

señores... he virtualizado un sistema con la misma configuración que el sistema anfitrión, para toquetearlo tranquilo... y sigo con exactamente el mismo problema, he aquí mis uses del fichero make.conf, a ver si alguien nota alguna deficiencia..., en cuanto al núcleo, a alguien se le ocurre si puede haber algo mal configurado?

USE="${SISTEMA} ${MULTIMEDIA} ${RED} ${GNOME} ${WINE} ${VIRTUALIZACION} ${OTRAS} ${DESACTIVADAS}"

SISTEMA="mmx sse sse2 dbus udev usb static-libs icu acl nptl ncurses nls caps pam consolekit policykit eds"

MULTIMEDIA="xcomposite X xorg gtk alsa v4l v4l2 qt4 webcam glib opengl svg xcb a52 aac cdda dts dvd ffmpeg flac mp3 mpeg ogg png sdl truetype vorbis x264 xv jpeg exif lcms mng pdf tiff"

GNOME="gnome kde handbook nautilus gui automount libnotify applet startup-notification branding"

RED="bluetooth ipv6 ssl tcpd crypt pcap ldap avahi zeroconf"

LENG_PROG_BD="python perl pcre xml sqlite mysql"

WINE="gecko threads win32 win64"

VIRTUALIZACION="json libvirtd lxc qemu virt-network virtualbox aio sdl vhost-net vde qemu-ifup"

OTRAS="ntfs zlib"

DESACTIVADAS="-cdr -gnome-keyring -pulseaudio -doc -debug"

Saludosss.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> señores... he virtualizado un sistema con la misma configuración que el sistema anfitrión, para toquetearlo tranquilo

 

Se supone que lo has virtualizado sobre un sistema que tiene funcionando la red, ¿no?.

----------

## DaRkaHT

si, el sistema anfitrión tiene red, pero sin gestor... conectando por terminal... el tema de la maquina virtual es simplemente por si me cargo algo toqueteando.... que ya me ha pasado con anterioridad y prefiero prevenir jeje. saludos.

----------

## DaRkaHT

señores... por fin esta solucionado!!!!.... como pude no darme cuenta! era el dhcpcd que arrancaba al inicio y al parecer "no dejaba tranquilo a wicd" jajaja. Salu2.

----------

